# Denisoni Barbs Aggression?



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thought I ask this.. I just pruned all my plants, so it's alot cleaner up top, much easier to see all the activities in my tank!

I have had a few mysterious deaths that i THOUGHT i had an answer with, including
Angel Fish
Madagascar Rainbowfish (I thought wuz bloat)
Triple Red Cockatoo Apistogramma
Inca Apistogramma

but now... I'm seeing my denisoni barb (A juvenile, max of maybe 2.5") chasing around all my fish constantly, even when they hide, he still goes after them nonstop, he's over taken one side of the tank!

How aggresive are these guys? and the likelihood that he killed all these fish? Keep in mind, all those fish I named are juveniles as well!

Keep them? Remove them?
Heavily planted tank, but seriously, he's not given up... he's harassing EVERYONE!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Denasoni Barbs are a schooling species. They will do far better in a school of at least 4 (I had 4 that grew to about 4 1/2 inches over a 6 - 8 month period). I never had issues with mine and they were in with Featherfin Rainbows, Amano Shrimp, and Furcatus Rainbows to name a few. 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a set of 4 in there! I am saying ONE is over taking the tank! And yes, i have threadfins as well... but anyone else on the top of his side of the tank.... is getting owned!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It may just be an overly aggressive specimen. When I had 4, they usually chased each other.

Good to know you have a small school though !

Stuart


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a school of 9, no aggression even between all of them. All the fish are all similar sized except the small clown loaches I have.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

they are very peaceful of all barbs,I have 8 in a 90g heavily planted,I usually see my amanos having face to face with them.. juvy?I think it's just playing..seeing more lights after trimming thinking it is daytime


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is your tank????
Cheers!!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Good points mentioned, perhaps a larger school and/or tank? I have 8 in a 120 and they keep to themselves.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Overstocked, maybe?


----------



## moppy (May 20, 2010)

They shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Overstocked, maybe?


Not sure.. maybe? With all the mysterious death's Im not even sure anymore!

But is it me, or is it when there's a pair of fish that's always together... when one dies.. the partner doesn't seem the same anymore?
My madagascar rainbow and my angel aren't eating anymore, and they're just hiding in a corner now.. sigh.. i can only expect the worst since their partners died!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Not sure.. maybe? With all the mysterious death's Im not even sure anymore!
> 
> But is it me, or is it when there's a pair of fish that's always together... when one dies.. the partner doesn't seem the same anymore?
> My madagascar rainbow and my angel aren't eating anymore, and they're just hiding in a corner now.. sigh.. i can only expect the worst since their partners died!


Have you tested your water parameters?
Do you inject CO2? Could there be a lack of oxygen?
Can you move some of the fish that are hiding in a corner to another tank to see if they perk up? Do you have a hospital tank?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

PH 7-7.5 (The tester aint that accurate) LOL!
Nitrate is at 20
Ammonia is 0
Nitrite is 0
KH 4
GH 4

DIY CO2.. as for lack of oxygen? hardly possible, everyone's fine, even if my filter isn't running, i'm sure my plants are gonna supply enuff oxygen!

Move them to a 10 gallon since you made it sound like a very good idea =) Gonna let those two settle in and see if they're gonna be okay! (Lotta work to even get this 10 gallon) OMG!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> as for lack of oxygen? hardly possible, everyone's fine, even if my filter isn't running, i'm sure my plants are gonna supply enuff oxygen!


Do you turn CO2 off at night? Plants are not going to supply any oxygen at night. In fact they are going to consume O2 and produce CO2. I turn off CO2 and run an air stone at night.

I'm not saying that it's likely that it's an oxygen problem though. Just throwing ideas.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dun worry bout the CO2, it's taken out at night, cuz I did suffer a PH crash awhile ago, that's how I learnt the hard way =)

Well, I realy have no clue what's up with my denisoni, they school... but one always leave his school and turns into a complete a__hole! Except the congo tetras, he's pretty much bullying everyone around!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is your tank?DIY co2 is not advisable for larger tanks coz it's hard to maintain stable co2 in the water causing PH swing...neutral to alkaline water ???you should have acidic water due to CO2


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> How big is your tank?


LOL
Asked & ignored??


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oops, sorry! 60Gallons! have two small packs of crushed corals in a eheim 2215 to prevent any ph crashing on me again!

Could ph lead to aggression?


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

as long as PH is stable,I do not have experience with cursed corals or any buffer ,I just make sure I inject consistent CO2 and I'm using pressurized co2 in 90 gal,denisoni barb can adjust to low and high pH,they color more with acidic water(base on my experience)they are hardy while they are still juvy and start to be more sensitive to any stresses once they reach their maximum size.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Umm... all i'm ring to find out is their aggressio! This thread lead to everything else LOL!

But thank you for the advice!
Kinda odd though, hardy when young but more sensitive when old? =) sounds like us! but I would of expected the other way around for fish!


----------

